# Women’s Test Team: Women’s Bibshorts Review Part 1



## jay4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't want to piss off Hincapie, he'll rat you out.


----------



## Ashok_Captain (Oct 16, 2013)

Greetings from India.
I'm a guy, but ladies, a salute to all of you and roadbikereview for publishing such an honest review (instead of the usual 'laterally stiff, but vertically compliant' one usually reads).
I have a bunch of women friends who cycle (racing to randonneuring) and will definitely send em this link.
A review of women specific saddles (pl include Selle SMP, and the Selle Italia womens versions) with a mention of the testers sit-bone distance would definitely be worth doing.
Happy, safe cycling,

Ashok


----------

